# Qual è l'età media della comunità?

## babalinux

ciao a tutti,

dico anche io la mia?

leggendo i vari post del topic, mi sono trovato a domandarmi quale sia l'eta' media della comunita'...

ma, sara' perche' io sono vecchio (29 anni... sigh).

cheers, baba

Mod edit: splittato da [OT] Parlare alle spalle - bsolar

----------

## shev

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> leggendo i vari post del topic, mi sono trovato a domandarmi quale sia l'eta' media della comunita'...

 

Ma è un complimento o una critica verso la comunità  :Question: 

O se preferisci, te lo sei chiesto in senso positivo (risposte mature, competenti, disponbilità...) o negativo (risposte stupide, atteggiamenti da asilo...)   :Question: 

Sono curioso  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ma, sara' perche' io sono vecchio (29 anni... sigh)

 

Mmm, per me non sei il più vecchio, rallegrati  :Razz: 

(noo, non sono più vecchio di te, sono poco più che ventenne... bhe, forse qualche anno fa almeno  :Very Happy: )

----------

## almafer

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma, sara' perche' io sono vecchio (29 anni... sigh).
> 
> cheers, baba

 

e io che ne ho 35 che sono decrepito allora?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

quì ci vuole un bel [OT] ma lo deve aprire babalinux

(io 20)

----------

## codadilupo

26 il 3 di agosto scorso, festeggiati con un concerto del mio amico Andrea Parodi. A proposito, se vi capita, andatelo a sentire, che ne vale la pena  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## morellik

 *almafer wrote:*   

>  *babalinux wrote:*   
> 
> ma, sara' perche' io sono vecchio (29 anni... sigh).
> 
> cheers, baba 
> ...

 

Almafer ma noi di Firenze siamo i piu' vecchi? Anch'io sono vicino a codesta eta'.

Maremma ane!! Ma il cuore e' di un quindicenne.  :Cool: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## augustus

io ne ho 16 (17 a fine ottobre).

----------

## koma

come dicono i bambini 18 e mezzo  :Smile:  19 a gennaio  :Razz: 

----------

## GhePeU

22 anni 6 mesi e 1 giorno

----------

## MadMac

L'eta', quale eta' anagrafica o morale?.

Il mio primo PC aveva un processore chiamato Z80 a 2 mz con 64K ram di nome era MSX. Il secondo Amiga 500 con HD 20 mega. Poi XT, dopo... poi... poi........

Lascio a voi dedurre l'eta'. 

Gli anni sono come i soldi, contano molto specialmente quando ne hai pochi.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuDe

I vestito so vecchi, di cervello ne 19 anagraficamente 35 andando per i 36 il 20 maggio 

Ma qualche GeCo Romano? mica saro' l'unico spero!

----------

## Samos87

Beh da come si intuisce dal nick  ho 16 anni   :Cool: 

----------

## micron

Io ne ho 21, compiuti da poco a Luglio...

 *Quote:*   

> Ma qualche GeCo Romano? mica saro' l'unico spero!

 

Io invece sarei curioso di sapere se c'è qualche GeCo Bergamasco  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bibi[M]

Io sono romano^-^ E alla mia ultima festa di compleanno ho spento ben 2 candeline^-^

(erano quelle a forma di numero... il 2, per la precisione  :Razz: )

----------

## DuDe

azpide, per adesso sembra sia il piu' "anziano" un GeCo romano! 

Dove lavoro io, EUR, ogni tanto scorazza aualche geco per dentro l'ufficio poiche' sto in un piano seminterrato ( chi sa' perche' i sistemisti li mettono sempre nei sotterranei)   :Question:   con vista giardino, e ogni tanto qualche grazioso esemplare di GeCo mi viene a trovare  :Laughing: 

----------

## bubble27

 :Razz:  tra esattamente 2 mesi e 1 giorno faccio 22 !!!!

ciao Gentooaglia anzi   :Confused:  noooo Gechi   :Very Happy: 

e nn dico se c'è qualche Campobassano ma almeno Molisano   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## darksides

se non ricordo male ne ho fatti 25 l'anno scorso

----------

## d3vah

quasi 22 per me.... (ma ho la barba si un novantenne da bravo meridionale peloso..... il problema è il cervello di 10 anni   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## BlueRaven

Io vado per i 29.   :Wink: 

----------

## bibi[M]

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> il problema è il cervello di 10 anni  

 

Li porta bene, gliene davo meno...

 *Gabriele Cirilli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...HA FATTO LA BATTUUUUUUUTA HA FATTOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 

 

Scusa d3vah, nulla di personale, è che non potevo resistere^_-

Ps... Il mio cervello quanti ne dimostrerà?... 1-2?   :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trifaux666

io 17 anni

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Salve faccio la mia comparsa... un saluto a tutti  :Wink: 

Ho 28 anni  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

ciao GNU/Ducan Benvenuto nella comunità  :Smile: 

----------

## Panda

Eta' anagrafica: hmm... non ricordo  :Shocked:  ... ah si 20! 

Eta' opensource: 1 anno e 3 mesi

Eta' gentoo: 2 mesi

----------

## so

Ciao

un altro GeCo di Roma

24 anni

un saluto a tutti

----------

## Sparker

23

----------

## shev

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io invece sarei curioso di sapere se c'è qualche GeCo Bergamasco 

 

C'è, c'è, non sei solo...

/me si guarda in giro

Bhe, vedi qualcun altro oltre a me?

 :Wink: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

16 , a novembre 17 ..............................

credevo di essere il + giovane ,   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

                        ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++--------+++++++++++++

                              HO COMINCIATO AD USARE LINUX GRAZIE ALL' ECDL DI CUI HO 

                            PURE LA PATENTE ,

SO istruito io

----------

## hellraiser

Pescarese...

Età: 900-780-101 = ??

 :Shocked: 

mi sto invecchiando anke io....da quando si compie 18 anni...la vita scorre veloce...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

Mi serve un aiuto.....

da qualke tempo mi sono appassionato di c++, solo che nn trovo un ispirazione a fare qualkosa x aumentare le mie conoscienze (nn sono motivato) , qualkuno mi dice che devo fare?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao  :Very Happy: 

22 a novembre

Jaco

----------

## maur8

24   :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

26, fatti a Marzo.

Saluti dall'Umbria!

Chi mi spiega esattamente cosa vuol dire "qualche bel esemplare di Geco"??? Esistono? Se si, dove??

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chi mi spiega esattamente cosa vuol dire "qualche bel esemplare di Geco"??? Esistono? Se si, dove??

 

Cioè?   :Shocked: 

Intendi l'animaletto vero? So che nei dintorni di Roma ne girano parecchi, ma in generale in quasi tutta Italia ci sono (e non solo in Italia). Breve ricerca su google e ne puoi sapere di più. Personalmente non ne ho mai visto uno, anche perchè credo lo confonderei con una lucertola (anche se ora che ho motivo per farci caso, magari lo distinguerei  :Wink:  ).

----------

## bsolar

10101

----------

## cerri

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> Dove lavoro io, EUR, ogni tanto scorazza aualche geco per dentro l'ufficio poiche' sto in un piano seminterrato ( chi sa' perche' i sistemisti li mettono sempre nei sotterranei)    con vista giardino, e ogni tanto qualche grazioso esemplare di GeCo mi viene a trovare 

 

Ecco a che mi riferivo, Shev... ma forse (purtroppo) ho capito male...   :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 10101

 

=

1+4+16

=

21

=

14 hex

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> =
> 
> 1+4+16
> ...

 

Non credo l'età si conti in esadecimale, mi fermerei al 21 (che sarebbe 15 in hex)  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> (che sarebbe 15 in hex) 

 

ops... you right

----------

## fedeliallalinea

0000000000000000|0|10000101|0110000

oppure

0|10000011|01100000000000000000000

----------

## JacoMozzi

Vax e IEEE (aitripli come dice il pamini   :Laughing:  ) Fedelliallalinea??

Jaco   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Vax e IEEE (aitripli come dice il pamini   ) Fedelliallalinea??
> 
> Jaco  

 

Grande Jaco...

----------

## JacoMozzi

Anch'io ho passato un anno alla supsi e poi sono scappato dalla disperazione    :Wink: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## kaio

Penso che sono nella media...cmq 23

----------

## sorchino

18 anni, uso Linux da 6 mesi circa e Gentoo da un paio  :Smile: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Il mio primo computer un c64 nel 1983

Il mio primo linux? una red hat 4 (non mi ricordo quanti anni fa!, ma era uscita da poco)

la mia eta 27.... ma un paio di anni fa mi hanno chiesto quanti anni avevo e io senza pensare ho risposto 18   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   quindi adesso e' come se ne avessi 20!!

Ciao!

----------

## jdoe

21  :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

20... piu o meno in media, pensavo di essere uno dei piu giovani  :Wink: 

Non sono proprio bergamasco... ma quasi, sono di Crema  :Wink: 

(e dall'accento tutti mi chiedono: Ma sei di bergamo?)

Comunque volendo potrei anche dire di essere di Pavia, visto che passo li la maggiorparte dell'anno  :Wink: 

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... piu o meno in media, pensavo di essere uno dei piu giovani 
> 
> 

 

Idem   :Mr. Green: 

Età: 24

Età Microsoft: primo pc 286 msdos..13 anni circa..

Età Linux = gentoo: 1 Mese   :Wink:   eheh

Saluti dalla Mittica BRIANZA  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## comio

io 24... andando verso i 25... come passa in fretta la vita!

----------

## yardbird

23 e già qualche capello bianco..

Sigh, si invecchia...

----------

## cerri

DNP*.


* = Daje Na Piantata (C).

----------

## Elianto

Un 26enne da San Benedetto del Tronto. Ciao !!!   :Smile: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Ossigur vuoi vedere che sono il piu matusa qui dentro ??

42 ormai per i 43 !!!

Joe

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè, sono a 19...

Visto che siamo in OT, ma di milano nn c'è nessuno???

----------

## paolo

 *Elianto wrote:*   

> Un 26enne da San Benedetto del Tronto. Ciao !!!  

 

Addirittura siamo in 2 da SBT!  :Smile: 

Paolo, 24.

----------

## demone

22 anni di Lamezia Terme e sono nuovo di gentoo

----------

## _Echelon_

19

----------

## Federiconet

navigo verso i 21

----------

## neon

18 (considerando che almeno ogni anno faccio un upgrade al pc mi sento obsoleto)

primo linux: una red hat 6 con kernel 2.2.5 (internet news) (un vero cesso, sono passato a slackware dopo 3 mesi)

ma qualcuno li legge 'sti post? e soprattutto qualcuno alla fine la farà la media? mah...

----------

## alexerre

24 ad Aprile...   :Laughing: 

----------

## bld

21 milano (e greco per metta)  :Razz: 

Gentoo spacca!

Insieme a netbsd sono i miei sistemi operativi preferiti  :Smile: 

a netbsd mi sono affezionato perche al mio laptop (100mhz 24mb ram 1.2GB HD)

non va niente altro  :Razz:  ma con netbsd e' una furia! haha

Gentoo perche cerca di prendere il massimo dal tuo pc!  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

primo linux una vecchia red hat 1 anno

secondo una mandrake 1 settimana (n mi piaceva)

terzo una suse (vedi sopra)

quarto una debian 2 mesi

quinto una gentoo per sempre

=)

----------

## cerealK

yo yo yo big bro

21... da un tot di anni oramai

----------

## vcam

Innanzitutto un ciao a tutti i membri del forum perchè questo è il mio primo post.

Ora passiamo all'età............. da venerdi 3/10    :Very Happy:    39 anni.

Mi sembra solo ieri quando giocavo con il commodore64, l'amiga500, l'amiga2000 e proseguivo accompagnato da windows sui pc8086, pc8084, pc286, pc386, pc486, pc586, pc686.

Oggi invece mi trovo quì con Voi perchè sto giocando con la gentoo   :Laughing:   senza riuscire a capirci sto granchè.

In ogni caso, dal più sbarbato al matusa del gruppo, un grosso saluto da Vcam (Fabio).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *vcam wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto un ciao a tutti i membri del forum perchè questo è il mio primo post.
> 
> Ora passiamo all'età............. da venerdi 3/10      39 anni.
> 
> Mi sembra solo ieri quando giocavo con il commodore64, l'amiga500, l'amiga2000 e proseguivo accompagnato da windows sui pc8086, pc8084, pc286, pc386, pc486, pc586, pc686.
> ...

 

Benvenuto... wow ne hai passati di computer.... io ricordo solo il mio

macintosh classic ma piu' inditro non trovo.

----------

## shev

 *vcam wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto un ciao a tutti i membri del forum perchè questo è il mio primo post.

 

Benvenuto nella nostra splendida comunità, meglio tardi che mai  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Oggi invece mi trovo quì con Voi perchè sto giocando con la gentoo    senza riuscire a capirci sto granchè.

 

Di sicuro avrai da divertirti parecchio  :Very Happy: 

Per dubbi e domande conta su di noi ovviamente.

----------

## koma

 *vcam wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto un ciao a tutti i membri del forum perchè questo è il mio primo post.
> 
> Ora passiamo all'età............. da venerdi 3/10      39 anni.
> 
> Mi sembra solo ieri quando giocavo con il commodore64, l'amiga500, l'amiga2000 e proseguivo accompagnato da windows sui pc8086, pc8084, pc286, pc386, pc486, pc586, pc686.
> ...

 

Benvenuterrimissimissimo  :Smile: 

----------

## so

 *vcam wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto un ciao a tutti i membri del forum perchè questo è il mio primo post.
> 
> Mi sembra solo ieri quando giocavo con il commodore64, l'amiga500.... 

 

Un saluto anche da parte mia

mi sono quasi commosso al ricordare i vecchi tempi con quelle "bestie" tecnologiche   :Smile: 

----------

## comio

Ma solo io avevo un Amstrad CPC464 "Arnold" con processore Z80?

 :Sad: 

----------

## bsolar

 *comio wrote:*   

> Ma solo io avevo un Amstrad CPC464 "Arnold" con processore Z80?

 

Si.

Ci sarà un motivo...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## comio

e qual'è?  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

io 23

----------

## Phemt

milano, 16 anni   :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Da un po' di tempo che mi chiedo quanti anni ha la gente che posta sul forum(volevo una media) e prima di aprire un poll ho fatto una ricerca.... quindi resiscito questo 3d.

Io ne ho 20....

----------

## .:chrome:.

azz... l'età media è più bassa di quanto credessi.

mi preoccupo  :Sad: 

comunque io vado ormai per i 26

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ho 20 anni, Roma  :Smile: 

----------

## makami

20, fatti 3 giorni fa   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

```
S=$((((7*11*13)/((1+3+5+7+9)))+(7*11*13)%(1+3+5+7+9))) && echo $S
```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

27

----------

## akiross

Io non me la ricordo mai... cambia ogni secondo.

lol 20  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thrain

Mi sa mi sa mi sa...

Mi sa che son il più giovane di tutti!

17 anni, ormai a pochi mesi dai 18...

Gentooano da... non mi ricordo più, potrei basarmi sui log di emerge ma non vanno così lontano  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

21 a fine ottobre, attualmente 20  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Io 16, 17 a Febbraio 2006   :Cool: 

----------

## comio

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io 16, 17 a Febbraio 2006  

 

ok sono nonno...

26 anni 

ciao

----------

## Thrain

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io 16, 17 a Febbraio 2006  

 

DOH  :Confused:   :Confused: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

capperi sono vecchio anche io... 26 anni... è che sinceramente non mi sembrano tanti ad averli addosso... mi sembra ieri che ne avevo 18   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

22, quasi "in media" (se qualcuno la calcolasse...)

----------

## prada

23. Se puoi ancora farlo perche non metti un sondaggio nel topic in cui votare la fascia di eta a cui si appartiene? Giusto per calcolare una media approssimativa con l'esito del sondaggio

----------

## SonOfTheStage

22  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> azz... l'età media è più bassa di quanto credessi.
> 
> mi preoccupo 
> 
> 

 

ma dai, non ti preoccupare... va tutto bene. è meglio se gentoo è usata piu da giovani che da gente "anziana" almeno cosi ha futuro assicurato....

P.s. io volevo aprire un altro 3d con tanto di poll, ma c'era gia questo...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh, tutti quelli che hanno la mia età hanno detto che sono decretipi o vecchi... ma figuratevi io ne ho 29 e sono tutta esperienza!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

P.S: Non vi dico la sfilza di collaborazioni e tipi di lavori che ho svolto in una decina di anni, ora ad esempio faccio l'operaio metalmeccanico, ma è un lavoro provvisorio perchè spero nel frattempo di acquisire qualche certificazione extra e magari laurearmi (anche se questa è una ipotesi moooolto recondita visto che mi sono iscritto da 2 anni e sono già ultra fuori corso!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )

P.P.S: e poi anche Andrea Arcangeli con cui ho condiviso l'infanzia e un pezzo di pre-laurea ha la mia stessa età e dite che è vecchio?!?    :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

P.P.P.S: Si potrebbe associare un sondaggio a questo post? No?   :Wink: 

----------

## PboY

21 - 22 a dicembre   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Umm ma tanto c'e' zio randomaze che alza la media  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Umm ma tanto c'e' zio randomaze che alza la media 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

aki, tu adesso vieni alla festa della birra di Limbiate. vero?

...perché vorrei bere una rossa nel tuo cranio   :Twisted Evil: 

Comuqnue da quealche parte c'é una topic simile dove avevo dichiarato 0x24 anni  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## emix

25  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. - Nel titolo del topic "qual e'" senza apostrofo  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

25, faccio i 26 il 31 gennaio 2006  :Smile: 

----------

## gaffiere

25 se proprio vogliamo contare gli anni... altrimenti l'età interiore? boh! un bambino praticamente!  :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## federico

 *comio wrote:*   

> io 24... andando verso i 25... come passa in fretta la vita!

 

Ti consiglio uno svecchiamento d'immagine, con quei baffi te ne ho sempre dati una 30ina  :Smile:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## thewally

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   io 24... andando verso i 25... come passa in fretta la vita! 
> 
> Ti consiglio uno svecchiamento d'immagine, con quei baffi te ne ho sempre dati una 30ina  

 

Pesante   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cmq io 20   :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Umm ma tanto c'e' zio randomaze che alza la media 

 

...anche io alzo un pochino l'età media   :Sad: 

Gutter di anni 28, fotomodello....   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Gutter di anni 28, fotomodello....  

 

muahshdjsklffsljk

/me 25

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio uno svecchiamento d'immagine, con quei baffi te ne ho sempre dati una 30ina  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  però + vero... adesso ci vuole un cambio di avatar, uno a viso pulito!

cmq io ne ho 24.

----------

## lopio

 *almafer wrote:*   

>  *babalinux wrote:*   
> 
> ma, sara' perche' io sono vecchio (29 anni... sigh).
> 
> cheers, baba 
> ...

 

siamo in 2 allora   :Crying or Very sad:  ma fortunatamente in buona compagnia   :Wink: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...23 anni giovedì 29... linux da 4... da 2 Gentoo... da una settimana sono arrivato a Gentoo/FreeBSD...

----------

## silian87

Ok.. gia' che abbiamo riesumato:

anni 18, 4 su gnu/linux, 2 su gentoo.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> anni 18, 4 su gnu/linux, 2 su gentoo.

 

cavolo! 4 anni sono tanti! se penso che io ho iniziato un'annetto e mezzo fa e uso gentoo dalla 2004.1 mi sembra...

----------

## Luca89

Se per questo io ho iniziato con linux in Ottobre 2004 e con Gentoo ad Aprile 2005  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Se per questo io ho iniziato con linux in Ottobre 2004 e con Gentoo ad Aprile 2005 

 

io ho iniziato con una RedHat 5.qualcosa, sono passato quasi subito alla 6, e poi alla 7.

sono passato a slackware 8, sono tornato a RedHat 8, poi 9, poi ancora slackware 9.

da dicembre 2004 uso Gentoo e in un anno con questa ho imparato cose che non ho imparato in sette anni con le altre   :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

cerco di ripostarvi IT, si sta parlando della vostra / nostra età. il mio è molto che usi linux era riferito esclusivamente al fatto che avendo adesso 18 anni quando ha iniziato ne aveva 14. ed io a quei tempi avevo ancora un commodore64    :Crying or Very sad: 

perchè il pc è arrivato dopo. tutto qui.

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Io sto sui 20  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luigi.malago

1) 23 anni, su gentoo da un paio di mesi

2) nel titolo del thread "qual'è l'eta' media della comunità?" non ci vule l'apostrofo, come hanno già fatto osservare

3) facciamo un sondaggio sull'età per avere una media approssimativa?

Luigi

----------

## neryo

io ho 25 anni....

un annetto con gentoo, 3 anni con varie distro..   :Razz: 

----------

## old_al

Mi sa che sono l'anziano: 52 anni

Salutoni

----------

## Atomikramp

mi aggiungo

ormai frequento ( + come reader che altro ) questo forum da tempo....

cmq

età anagrafica 22

età opensource 8 ( ho iniziato con linux a 13 anni circa quasi 14 )

età mentale....  molto ridotta 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

19 il prossimo aprile.... ma si stava meglio prima   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## comio

 *old_al wrote:*   

> Mi sa che sono l'anziano: 52 anni
> 
> Salutoni

 

basta essere giovani intellettualmente.  :Very Happy: 

conosco gente di 18 anni che sono intellettualmente degli 80enni... quindi trai tu le conclusioni!

ciao

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

vecchio pure io... confrontato alla media! 26   :Shocked: 

----------

## BaNdit400

32 anni anagrafici, 7 anni di GNU-Linux dei quali 2 di Gentoo...   :Wink: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## zoster

28 anni suonati  :Mr. Green: 

circa 4 dal primo pc

circa 2 su linux

da un anno su gentoo   :Very Happy: 

che invidia per i più giovani che vivono l'open souce da molto più tempo di me...   :Rolling Eyes: 

ma come si dice... meglio tardi che mai...

ciao a tutti!!!!

zoster

----------

## RexRocker

26 suonati ormai  :Smile: 

1 su gentoo

cmq anche il mio primo PC era un MSX collegato ad una TV in bianco e nero  :Smile: 

il primo linux? Credo una RedHat ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.

ciao

Rex

----------

## effeuno

.... tanti tanti anni fa in una galassia lontana:

1980 TEXAS TI 99/A con TV bainco/nero, 1982 Commodore64, 1983 AppleIIE 64kb Ram, 

1984 Macintosh 128kRAm.....

......poi 286, 386,486.....linux RedHat su floppy...

.....sono 48anni di esperienze divertenti.

----------

## Vendicatore

```

echo $AGE

26

```

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *vcam wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto un ciao a tutti i membri del forum perchè questo è il mio primo post.
> 
> Ora passiamo all'età............. da venerdi 3/10      39 anni.
> 
> Mi sembra solo ieri quando giocavo con il commodore64, l'amiga500, l'amiga2000 e proseguivo accompagnato da windows sui pc8086, pc8084, pc286, pc386, pc486, pc586, pc686.
> ...

 

Ti quoto 41 perchè bene o male ho fatto la tua stessa trafila..........

----------

## funkoolow

ah bhe, questo m'era sfuggito! 28 anni e un pezzetto, con circa 18 anni su vari c64, amiga, x86 e soci alle spalle. gnu/linux, gentoo et similia da troppo poco, ma in fondo c'è ancora un pò di tempo, no?

/me si smucina a du mani  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io sono dell'83.

ora ho 21 anni.

----------

## oRDeX

Qui 19 anni fra una settimana   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lestaat

32  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanonafets

io sono nato nel 461973600

----------

## foxtrout

40 anni, 

una vita fra  foto, incendi, incidenti  e disastri naturali, ma memmeno un capello bianco!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> io sono nato nel 461973600

 

```
silian87@DarkThunder ~ $ date --date='1970-01-01 UTC +461973600 seconds'

Wed Aug 22 00:00:00 CEST 1984

```

Quindi hai la bellezza di:

```
silian87@DarkThunder ~ $ let a=2005-1984; echo $a

21

```

Si vede che non ho voglia di fare calcoli a mente   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> una vita fra foto, incendi, incidenti e disastri naturali, ma memmeno un capello bianco! 
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## luna80

sono dell'80 ma ho ancora 24 anni.

----------

## croot

32, sono partito col c64.. a 13 anni smanettavo in asm su cpu6510 .. piccole cose tipo sprite e quella che al tempo si chiamava "rigenerazione dei caratteri" una tecnica per disegnare sfondi grafici "riscrivendo" i font..la cosa divertente è che i font stavano sulla rom..

poi ce' stata una lunga pausa di vita pura ed infine nel 97 circa suse 4.2 .. poi debian.. poi freebsd..solaris x86.. openbsd...e infine gentoo..

bello vivere..

----------

## swit

19 anagrafici, 6 mesi "gentooiani"  :Smile: 

----------

## LastHope

Quasi 22  :Smile: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## marcowave

22 anche io... (1983)

gentoo dal 5 luglio 2003 (data in cui l'ho conosciuta e amata  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## JacoMozzi

Sono dell'81 e fra poco più di un mese avrò ventiquattr'anni.

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## Gitanovic

Io ne ho 24

bye   :Cool: 

----------

## ErniBrown

 *croot wrote:*   

> 32, sono partito col c64.. a 13 anni smanettavo in asm su cpu6510 .. 

 

Ti batto: 26 anni, ma sono partito con un vic-20! Il c64 credo sia stato il mio quarto personal. Detto questo vado a nascondermi: a 3 anni sapevo caricare i giochi, a 26 sono un programmatore da quattro soldi! Scarsa evoluzione!  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## akx

faccio i famigerati 30 anni il 24 aprile del 2006 ...sono di Treviso

----------

## n3m0

23.

24 on 6th February.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

26, ma ne dimostro 24 e 1/2   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yoghi

24

----------

## Scen

25, su Linux da circa 4!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Diggs

Classe 1980.   :Wink: 

Using linux since 1998

----------

## luca82

Classe: 1982.

Gentooiano da Settembre 2003

----------

## shogun_panda

Gentooiano da Aprile 2003...

Bè...Io ho....21 anni tra mumble mumble...2 + 31 + 27 = 60 giorni!  :Very Happy: 

Ma non chiedete alla mia ragazza quanti anni cerebrali dimostro!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bonebag

36 di cui 17 sui pc e 5 su linux

----------

## phadron

26 e mezzo per ora. .. 

aspettate che controlla meglio però

```
cat /dev/anagrafica/etàinfo
```

># 26

ok.     :Very Happy: 

----------

## DGilmour

27 anni il 8 ottobre 2005...

Uso linux dalla gloriosa slackware 3.2...

Poi da qualche mese sono passato finalmente a gentoo dopo aver fatto vari tentativi inutili...

Ciao a tutti!!!

----------

## Cerberos86

Anno '86 (Chernobyl   :Laughing:  )...

Quindi adesso ancora 19   :Wink: 

----------

## eolus

mi sa che il più vecchio sono io: Il nonno ha 40 anni e due o tre capelli bianchi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *eolus wrote:*   

> mi sa che il più vecchio sono io: Il nonno ha 40 anni e due o tre capelli bianchi 

  no  :Smile:  il nonno è un altro (vedi post precedenti).

----------

## codarin

Bel censimento!

Eccomi qua, i miei sono 30, bimbo di 5 mesi, linux dal kernel 0.99.

Primo "home computer" commodore 128... giusto giusto 19/20 (se il cervello fumato non mi imbroglia) anni fa... nelle medie...

ma è ancora il mio unico videogame attaccato alla televisione con tanto di registratore a cassette! Grande!

Ciao

----------

## therich

15 anni... e uso gentoo da 1 anno... ma la maggior parte delle configurazioni le fa mio fratello neryo! io mi limito a fare dei sync e dei Dup world, ogni tanto qualche comando da shell..   :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Bel censimento!
> 
> Eccomi qua, i miei sono 30, bimbo di 5 mesi, linux dal kernel 0.99.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

Che invidia. Ma eri bambino?

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

ero bambino col commodore...

avevo 18 anni con l'inizio di linux (Slackware su 15 floppy da 1.44) su 386 a 40mhz.

Ora sto dietro al mio bambino...

ciao raga.

----------

## DiMar

Ciao!

Anno: 1978 - 27 anni! Uso linux in dual boot da 8 anni circa (RedHat). Da due uso solo il pinguino, prima Slackware (semper laudata!) infine Gentoo...  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> ero bambino col commodore...
> 
> avevo 18 anni con l'inizio di linux (Slackware su 15 floppy da 1.44) su 386 a 40mhz.
> ...

 

Deve essere lui quell'apprentice che ti hanno marcato sotto il nick  :Laughing: 

----------

## codarin

L'apprentice in verità sono io... gentooizzo da 1 anno e mezzo... con un modem in dialup fino alla settimana scorsa... quindi frequento il forum a momenti.

Lui lo tengo ancora lontano dalle pazzie informatiche   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  , mia moglie potrebbe anche uccidermi.....   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Emulagame

16 tondi tondi

io sono quello che crea  casini e mio padre è quello che ha la pazienza di risolverli   :Rolling Eyes: 

tuttosommato sto migliorando ^^

----------

## sktrdie

io sono dell'annata '86

ancora 18, vado per i 19

----------

## !ico

18 all'anagrafe, ma quelli celebrali sono poco più di 5.. :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

